# Various at home gender urine predictor tests....im gonna put them to the test!



## Guppy051708

This is all in good fun. And everything is going to be taken with a grain of salt (though im pretty sure if any turn up girl i'll deep down be a little bit more excited :haha: We have two boys, FXed for a girl). but anyways, i have been exploring various at home gender predictor tests and it looks like a lot of fun! If anyone else wants to give them a try, by all means fill us in on how it went for you and any accuracy points :thumbup:


 I am aware that none of these are 100% accurate. This is just a way to pass the time until the gender scan and for a bit of fun. 

IntelliGender = :pink:  Preformed at 10+1
You can purchase this at most pharmacys

Gender Maker =
Found on eBay

Lemonade Kool-Aid = :pink:  Preformed at 10+3
Mix your urine with Kool-Aid, lemonade flavor. If it stays yellow, the result is GIRL. If it turns orange, the result is BOY.

Baking Soda = :blue:   Preformed at 10+3 :pink: Preformed at 10+4 (Redid it bc the results were inconlusive the first time around. I leaned blue that time though but it wasnt super evident so i retook this one)
Place one tablespoon of baking soda into a plastic cup. Add urine (FMU). If it stays the same, the result is GIRL. If its fizzes like fresh soda or beer, the result is BOY.

Red Cabbage= :pink:
Chop up half of a red cabbage. Place cabbage into a pot of cool water. Then place on a hot stove. Bring to boil. Boil for 10 minutes. Let the cabbage juice cool for a few minutes, then put it in a cup. In a second cup, take a urine sample. Add equal parts of urine to equal parts of the cabbage juice (urine poured into the cabbage juice cup). If the urine stays about the same or is a purplish color, the result is GIRL. If the urine goes to a more red color, the result is BOY. ​
Okay, so i only have one done so far, but im hoping to do the others. 
I'll find out April 2nd what i am having!

Have fun and please share your results!


----------



## Guppy051708

this morning I did the baking soda test. It fizzed, but not a ton like a lot of the youtube videos i saw. I guess ill go w boy for that, since it did fizz some.


----------



## Guppy051708

Just did the kool-aid test. Results = :pink:

10+3


----------



## maybebaby3

Looking more :pink: than :blue: :thumbup:


----------



## HopefulPony

I tried the baking soda test and the result was boy, and I am having a boy :)


----------



## maybebaby3

How early on can you try the baking soda test?


----------



## motherofboys

I've just tried to find intelligender but can't in the UK, unless I'm looking in the wrong places. I've seen one that looks like a pregnancy test called gender maker and it goes either pink or blue. But most reviews seem to say it either went pink and they ended up with a boy or purple which the company said would mean boy also, and ended up with girls. So at £16 I think I'll go with the home gender tests lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Just wanted to update. We are Team :pink:! so the lemonaid and intelligender was right.


----------



## motherofboys

That's disheartening as I was going to try the baking soda test next week lol
I can't get intelligender here I've looked online but can only find one that works in the same way as a pregnancy test but had trouble reviews. I'm so tempted to order intelligender from eBay to be sent from America but want sure if it was worth the money, now it's even harder to resist seeing as it was right for you.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh I forgot to update the first post. The red cabbage was girl too, so it was also right. 

U could def still do the baking soda. I redid the test bc the first time it fizzled but it was hardly at all. I said boy since it fizzled but to me it was inconclusive (bc it didnt truly fizz like beer) so the next day I did the baking soda again and it was def girl! 

Intelligender has been accurate e all three of my kids


Obviously all in good fun. But I wanted to update my results


----------



## motherofboys

I'm confused finding some things on line saying to use baking soda and others saying bicarbonate of soda so I'm going try both, bet they both have different results lmao


----------



## shayzee

I did the baking soda test -it fizzed to the top of the cup for ages- but 10 weeks later i had my daughter!!:dohh:


----------



## maybebaby3

motherofboys said:


> I'm confused finding some things on line saying to use baking soda and others saying bicarbonate of soda so I'm going try both, bet they both have different results lmao

I thought they were the same thing? Baking soda is USA and bicarbonate of soda is uk. Baking powder is different and is not baking soda!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks hun.
I did it with bicarbonate soda the other day. I was confused lol a little bit of the powder sort of rose to the top of the urine, with maybe a tiny on initial fizz rather than full on fizzing like I've seen on you tube, but I don't want to take that either way because it did fizz a little :/ I'll probably have to do it again lol


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> Thanks hun.
> I did it with bicarbonate soda the other day. I was confused lol a little bit of the powder sort of rose to the top of the urine, with maybe a tiny on initial fizz rather than full on fizzing like I've seen on you tube, but I don't want to take that either way because it did fizz a little :/ I'll probably have to do it again lol

thats exactly what happened to me! I determined boy from that but inconclusive. So i redid it the next day (since it was kind of in between) and it was def. girl. No confusion that second time.


----------



## motherofboys

I'll definitely be doing it again. And hoping for no fizz, even though I know that it's not 100% I'd be really sad to see fizz. Isn't it funny the things we put our hopes into.


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha yeah, it is. Quite honestly, with that test i think it has more to do with how you pour it (you know like tipping a cup if you are going to put beer in it so it doesn't fizz too much). With that said, I guess when you experience gender disappointment, you pull at straws bc that little bit of hope makes you feel better. Totally understandable :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

That's interesting maybe I need to try it a few ways to test it lol


----------



## Hotbump

Oh this gives me hope...did the intelligender at around 11+2 and I got a girl result :) I know it's mostly for fun.


----------



## motherofboys

Good Luck Hotbump, hope it was right for you too


----------

